# Cause of itching?



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

The itching and ear infections sounds like it could be a food allergy to me! I just switched Kodi off of chicken to see if it helps!!


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

It can take up to 8 weeks for all of the allergens from the last food to be out of the body. I would stick with the Orijen for a couple months and see how he is doing then.
If it is still a problem, then you can switch flavors of Orijen to one with no chicken (if the one you are feeding now has chicken in it). 
In the mean time you can give benadryl to him to help, I would check with your vet to get the proper dosage.


----------



## Ray'nBC (Dec 16, 2009)

There are many possible reasons for an allergic response, but food allergies are pretty common.
My boy, Amos, turned out to be allergic to both chicken and lamb. He had two major bouts of itchy skin and two severe ear infections until we eliminated both chicken and lamb. We have had him on raw beef and turkey for over a year now, and he's doing fine.
If Benji has those two very common allergies, neither Orijen, Life's Abundance, nor Diamond Naturals would be suitable for him.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

totally allergies! 

food- try something grain free etc, orijen is a great choice to try. also NOW (their version with grain is GO) acana is made by orijen but is not a shgh of protein


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

neVar said:


> totally allergies!
> 
> food- try something grain free etc, orijen is a great choice to try. also NOW (their version with grain is GO)


There is a grain free version of Go! which is what Kodi was on. But it is chicken based. I loved it, but I think Kodi is allergic to chicken so I switched.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

WeLoveBenji said:


> Could this itchiness be due to a food allergy? ( Both Life's Abundance and Orijan are wheat/corn free) Or could it be due to dry air? Or any other causes besides those?
> 
> Thank you!


I own a grooming/retail shop and sell orijen/acana & raw. I have many brands i like but not all are for all dogs. if the wax in your dogs ears is black or really dark, ear leather is warm, smelly, and pink-red then it most likely is infection caused in part to food. All allergies are immune related, most dogs #1 issue is corn/wheat, then chicken/beef then getting into sensitive dogs like my golden -rice/barley/bison/elk/and so on. in the orijen the 6 fish has been very good for dogs with allergies. I have many clients clear up thier issues on this food. the six diffrent fish provide a non-single protein source which is important to not create additional sensitivity by overfeeding. this food is made in Morinville alberta only a few hours from me. I have seen the facility. one of my clients works at the farm where they raise the pork, she told me she was so impressed that they get the best cuts sent to them, thats what made her feed it. sometimes it is too rich from some dogs. if thats so then try the acana pacifica, it has lower protein, but less of the fresh deboned fish and more meals. i still have many dogs do excellent on it. there is also a red, but some dogs dont like it cause it is bison wild boar and pork.

make sure you give it time. fo rdogs with really bad issues it can take 7 months for complete removal of symptoms like no hair, red rashy skin, waxy sores etc. read ingredients in everything and try to not feed any other stuff for a while. 
raw is the best for finding issues as you can do a truly elimination diet. my golden reacts to flaxseed in kibble cause facility it is processed in often makes other products, but she does fine on Juka which is made in an organic fully washed in between facility. hope this helps.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Or our right (WHY that doens't then go under the NOW brand lable? Ugh i don't know!) the Endurance GO is grain free. when the lines originally came out there was Go and Now was the grain free version. Go figure LOL


----------



## WeLoveBenji (Jan 18, 2011)

Okay wonderful advice, thank you all so much! We will try mixing back and doing the transition a bit slower see if the itching and stool issues get better if not then we will take him off of chicken and onto something else fish or lamb...and see what happens!

Thanks again!


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

well where i live, it's always very humid and polluted (def not ideal). it could be pollutants or allergens in the air as well if food allergy is ruled out. benadryl helps on occasion.


----------

